# Michalea "Mikka" & Natz Puppies (picture heavy)



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Here's a few pics of Mikka's pups from 1 to 5 days old. 
I can't wait for them to be running around!* 

*Q - Litter von Jagenstadt pedigree information - German shepherd dog*








*1 Day old*
















*4 Days Old*
































*5 Days Old*


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

They are soooo sweet!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations! They are precious!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Beautiful! And they grow so fast!


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Precious!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Love that spotless whelping box!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohhh little pooping bundles of love...  You can wrap me up a chica and send her my way whenever you are ready!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Mikka looks very happy-congrats!


----------



## ChickenKitten (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness they are adorable!! I'm looking forward to watching them grow via photos! Mom looks so proud!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Up Date, Pups 7 Days Old. *


































******************************************************


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

They are all adorable!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG they're too cute!!!! I would love one if I didn't have 3 dogs, lol.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh my! How very beautiful! Hmmmm, I wonder how fast I can drive from Texas to Florida.....


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Up Date 10 Days Old. * 


















































****************************************************************************


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

OMG how adorable! I love the second picture..such a sweet expression. Mom looks so proud


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Awwww, they are beautiful!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

There should be some sort of law preventing people from showcasing BEAUTIFUL puppies to the mentally weak.

_I WANT ONE!!!_​They are truly gorgeous.:wub:​


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*12 Days Old.*


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

So cute! How much do they weigh? My sister in law has 11 day old English Springer Spaniel pups and I'm curious to see how the size differs!


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I will take the one in the first pic. thanks! 

They are precious.


----------



## nickamber (Feb 9, 2008)

so beautiful. I love them


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*14 Days Old *


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

> So cute! How much do they weigh?


They are about 3.5 lbs. to 3.9 lbs. at 14 days.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww such a cute little babies


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

they melt me. Precious!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*21 Days Old*














































*************************************************************


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

beautiful pups!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

This is NOT helping keep my GSD disiese in remison at all :rofl: I'm with IllinoisNative


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Ohhhhh I want them all!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*28 Days Old - 1st Meal*































*Mom helps clean the bowl! * :lol: 









****************************************************************


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So when shall I expect blue female at my door? Just curious, wouldn't wanna miss delivery!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

they're precious!!! Makes me want another pup!!!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*~ 6 Weeks Old ~* 






























































****************************************************************************


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Pink girl is gorgeous- man I miss having a puppy they are so cute!!!


----------

